# antifreeze 1030



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

Could someone tell me which antifreeze to put in a MF 1030? The old green stuff or the newer yellow? Thanks


----------



## tx_tequila (Jan 18, 2014)

Here is good antifreeze advice for any and all engines

any all aluminum engine yellow red or orange antifreeze unless specific type specified by MFG!

any engine with cast iron block and aluminum head use same as above.

any all cast iron engine the plain old green antifreeze 

you can also acquire the green antifreeze in a pet safe brand as well.

just remember common plain green antifreeze will play havoc on any engine with an aluminum block or head/s

and brand specific is somewhat questionable because one brand is just as adequate as the other I believe it to be by preference to each individual.

and one more added thought is that no brand is better than the other if not maintained as with your oil if not maintained and changed when appropriate time it will fail when it is needed to be relied on the most.


----------

